#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  4 B&C 18" 18SW115 drivers aansturen

## frederic

Beste,

Met welke versterker stuur je best deze 4 monsters aan?
1700w rms 3400w continue met een xmax van 14mm.  :EEK!: 

Op sommige websites komen die B&C drivers voor in zowel een 8ohms als in 4 ohms versie. Maar op de website van B&C staat alleen 8ohms.
Hopelijk klopt het dat ze ook in 4ohms te krijgen zijn, dan zou de versterkerkeuze al iets eenvoudiger zijn.

Zou een lab FP 14.000 voldoende zijn? Zijn er goedkopere oplossingen?

----------


## bones2001

In een ander topic claim je nog 2 Crown 9000's te hebben.
Nou dan, die gaan het prima doen toch op deze jongens  :Big Grin: 
4400 watt 8ohm bridged, lijkt me voldoende voor zo'n speakertje.

----------


## frederic

> In een ander topic claim je nog 2 Crown 9000's te hebben.
> Nou dan, die gaan het prima doen toch op deze jongens



Crest 9001. Die zijn niet te versleuren van het gewicht. Veel te zwaar om te heffen.

----------


## JVS

Jammer genoeg heeft B&C momenteel wat leverproblemen, anders had ik al een testje met de fp14.000 i.c.m per kant 3x 18SW115 kunnen doen. Dat zou de fp14.000 probleemloos moeten kunnen trekken.

Mocht je in de buurt zitten en eens willen proberen met een fp14.000 dan mag je me altijd even een mailtje sturen.

----------


## 4AC

In dit  topic komen wat potentiële kandidaten voor.
Overigens ken ik inmiddels al wat meer versterkers die de klus kunnen klaren.

Ik heb het al eens eerder genoemd;
Het is echt een vermogensgekte. Maar laat het rendement nou ook eens zo hard stijgen. Ik vergelijk het inmiddels al met de GB's van computers, de pixels op televisies etcetera etcetera. Meer marketing dan echt nuttig.

Ik bedoel; 97db en 3400watt...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Beste,
> 
> Met welke versterker stuur je best deze 4 monsters aan?
> 1700w rms 3400w continue met een xmax van 14mm. 
> 
> Op sommige websites komen die B&C drivers voor in zowel een 8ohms als in 4 ohms versie. Maar op de website van B&C staat alleen 8ohms.
> Hopelijk klopt het dat ze ook in 4ohms te krijgen zijn, dan zou de versterkerkeuze al iets eenvoudiger zijn.
> 
> Zou een lab FP 14.000 voldoende zijn? Zijn er goedkopere oplossingen?



Behalve de limiet in het elektrisch vermogen heeft een speaker ook nog mechanische limieten. Je zult de speaker dan in een ontwerp moeten toepassen waarbij de X-max niet overschreden wordt met het maximale vermogen erop.
Maar, ook zonder dat maximale vermogen komt er ook echt al geluid uit hoor, met het voordeel dat de spreekspoel niet al te snel doorbrandt.

----------


## salsa

Absoluut onzinnig om zulke woofers te gaan gebruiken, zoveel vermogen voor het simpele rendement van deze woofers is echt onzin.
Je kan beter een 18 inch zoeken die een hoger rendement heeft, minder vermogen nodig heeft, ben je kwa versterker keuze ook een stuk goedkoper uit.

Faital Pro heeft goede luidsprekers met een redelijk hoog rendement, vermogens liggen soms wel hoog maar is niet met al hun 18 inch modellen.

Zoek een 18 incher die minimaal 98dB 1W/1M heeft, bouw een goede stijve kast en je hebt een kwaliteits subwoofer die niet onbenullige versterkers nodig heeft.

Dave

----------


## Waveform

Heeft iemand deze speaker al gehoord? Zoja, hoe klinkt het?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Absoluut onzinnig om zulke woofers te gaan gebruiken, zoveel vermogen voor het simpele rendement van deze woofers is echt onzin.
> Je kan beter een 18 inch zoeken die een hoger rendement heeft, minder vermogen nodig heeft, ben je kwa versterker keuze ook een stuk goedkoper uit.
> 
> Faital Pro heeft goede luidsprekers met een redelijk hoog rendement, vermogens liggen soms wel hoog maar is niet met al hun 18 inch modellen.
> 
> Zoek een 18 incher die minimaal 98dB 1W/1M heeft, bouw een goede stijve kast en je hebt een kwaliteits subwoofer die niet onbenullige versterkers nodig heeft.
> 
> Dave



Vergis je niet in deze speakers, dit is 'de nieuwe generatie' 18"ers en die zijn tot heel wat in staat. Een rendement van 97 dB is helemaal zo slecht nog niet voor een speaker met een fs van 32 Hz. Zet ze in een kast met ernaast speakers met een (op papier) hoger rendement en het gaat bij gelijk vermogen waarschijnlijk toch harder. :EEK!:

----------


## salsa

Faital Pro 18FH500 99dB/600 Watts rms, beest van een speaker, erg luid..

Mijn favoriet!

Zo ook de Faital Pro 15FX560 99dB/700 Watts, jezuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

Minder vermogen, berg geluid!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Faital Pro 18FH500 99dB/600 Watts rms, beest van een speaker, erg luid..
> 
> Mijn favoriet!
> 
> Zo ook de Faital Pro 15FX560 99dB/700 Watts, jezuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
> 
> Minder vermogen, berg geluid!!!



Toch komen die qua max SPL niet in de buurt hoor.
Afgelopen tijd met verschillende vergelijkbare speakers als de 18SW115 tests gedaan maar het is bijna eng hoe hard die dingen gaan :EEK!: .
Je moet er dan inderdaad wel wat vermogen op zetten (FP10.000Q)  maar dat is de laatste jaren ook geen probleem meer.

----------


## Needmoresound

> Faital Pro 18FH500 99dB/600 Watts rms, beest van een speaker, erg luid..



Hoe komt het, dat als je ze in winisd gooit, ze geen 99 db weergeven, maar 97 db? Waarmee ze leuk zijn in de plaats van heel leuk... Daar komt ook nog is bij dat het rendement nog lager is in het sub gedeelte.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe komt het, dat als je ze in winisd gooit, ze geen 99 db weergeven, maar 97 db? Waarmee ze leuk zijn in de plaats van heel leuk... Daar komt ook nog is bij dat het rendement nog lager is in het sub gedeelte.



Dat komt omdat Winisd het rendement waarschijnlijk over een groter frequentie gebied uitmiddelt.
Vooral in de laagste regionen zal deze speaker niet tegen de B&C op kunnen omdat de X-max te klein is.

----------


## qvt

Om t weer ff richting ontopic te helpen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

QSC PL380
Void Acoustics Infinite 8
MC2 E90
Lab.Gruppen FP14000
Lab.Gruppen FP13000
Lab.Gruppen PLM20000Q
Powersoft K20
Powersoft K10
Powersoft K8
Crest Audio Pro10000

Allemaal erg leuke bakjes voor deze toepassing, alleen de crest en void amps zijn niet zo licht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## salsa

> Dat komt omdat Winisd het rendement waarschijnlijk over een groter frequentie gebied uitmiddelt.
> Vooral in de laagste regionen zal deze speaker niet tegen de B&C op kunnen omdat de X-max te klein is.



Hoe doet die B&C het dan in winisd?
B&C specs zijn ook over een grote band breedte, vaak juist in het laag halen ze de specs ook niet..

NEXO gebruikt in al hun nieuwe modellen tegenwoordig Faital Pro laag speakers en het rendement is wel enorm omhoog gegaan..

Dave

----------


## JVS

> ...NEXO gebruikt in al hun nieuwe modellen tegenwoordig Faital Pro laag speakers....



Kun je bovenstaande stelling misschien even onderbouwen met wat type aanduidingen van de door jouw bedoelde kasten?

----------


## frederic

> Hoe doet die B&C het dan in winisd?
> B&C specs zijn ook over een grote band breedte, *vaak juist in het laag halen ze de specs ook niet..*
> 
> NEXO gebruikt in al hun nieuwe modellen tegenwoordig Faital Pro laag speakers en het rendement is wel enorm omhoog gegaan..
> 
> Dave



 Waar haal jij dit?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe doet die B&C het dan in winisd?
> B&C specs zijn ook over een grote band breedte, vaak juist in het laag halen ze de specs ook niet..
> 
> NEXO gebruikt in al hun nieuwe modellen tegenwoordig Faital Pro laag speakers en het rendement is wel enorm omhoog gegaan..
> 
> Dave



Ik heb geen idee hoe deze B&C het doet in Winisd, weet ook uit ervaring dat Winisd slechts een indicatie is.
Zonder verder op de overige parameters in te gaan kun je aan de X-max en de fs van een speaker al redelijk inschatten of deze in staat is bij de laagste frequenties nog een redelijke druk te leveren. Een speaker met een kleine X-max is hier duidelijk in het nadeel.
Faital Pro maakt ook beesten van speakers, de 18XL1500 met een fs van 31 Hz en een X-max van 13 mm zal niet veel onderdoen voor de B&C.
Een 'papier' rendementsverschil van 2 dB zul je in de praktijk ook nauwelijks merken.

----------


## salsa

> kun je bovenstaande stelling misschien even onderbouwen met wat type aanduidingen van de door jouw bedoelde kasten?




nexo rs15, rs18, ps15 r2, ls600.

----------


## salsa

> Waar haal jij dit?




Bij luidsprekers wordt vaak het gemiddelde opgegeven van een specifieke bandbreedte meting.
dat wil dus helemaal niets zeggen over z'n laagste frequentie geluids druk.
Bekijk je de specs goed dan zie je dat vanaf 100Hz naar beneden de geluidsdruk enorm afneemt.

Ik gebruik dan liever twee goedkopere luidsprekers dan voor het zelfde geld een duurdere over powered luidspreker met de benodigde versterker...

Ja er zijn zoveel goede luidsprekers, het is maar net wat je belangrijker vind.
Vermogen of rendement, ik wist het wel..

Dave

----------


## salsa

> Ik heb geen idee hoe deze B&C het doet in Winisd, weet ook uit ervaring dat Winisd slechts een indicatie is.
> Zonder verder op de overige parameters in te gaan kun je aan de X-max en de fs van een speaker al redelijk inschatten of deze in staat is bij de laagste frequenties nog een redelijke druk te leveren. *Een speaker met een kleine X-max is hier duidelijk in het nadeel.*
> Faital Pro maakt ook beesten van speakers, de 18XL1500 met een fs van 31 Hz en een X-max van 13 mm zal niet veel onderdoen voor de B&C.
> Een 'papier' rendementsverschil van 2 dB zul je in de praktijk ook nauwelijks merken.



Oja? Zet deze speakers maar in een lange bass hoorn, ze zult verbaasd zijn hoe laag en hard deze gaan.
Dit is nu juist het punt, het hangt allemaal af wat voor soort kast je toepast.

----------


## JVS

> nexo rs15, rs18, ps15 r2, ls600.



Al eens een RS15 / RS18 open gehad ???

Nexo zal voor de PS15r2 & LS-600 echt niet om kwalitatieve redenen omschakelen naar Faital, enkel uit kostenoverwegingen. Ik wil nog wel eens horen of een PS15r2 echt net zo netjes klinkt als een PS12MK2 met een fatsoenlijke PHL-driver.

Heb je soms aandelen Faital ? Het zullen zeker geen slechte drivers zijn, maar om nu te beweren dat ze véél beter zijn dan B&C of wat dan ook gaat me toch wat érg ver (vooral zonder énige onderbouwing....)






> NEXO gebruikt in al hun nieuwe modellen tegenwoordig Faital Pro laag speakers *en het rendement is wel enorm omhoog gegaan..*



Waar haal je deze *flauwekul* vandaan ? 

Het rendement van een PS15r2 is identiek gebleven in de specsheet. Als ik me niet vergis is de PeakSPL van een PS15r2 weliswaar 2dB hoger, maar wel bij 2,5dB meer input !!

Het rendement van een LS600 is identiek aan dat van een LS500 in de specsheet. PeakSPL ligt 4dB hoger, maar met 4dB meer input !!

Graag jouw stelling wat verder onderbouwen !!

----------


## 4AC

> Het rendement van een PS15r2 is identiek gebleven in de specsheet. Als ik me niet vergis is de PeakSPL van een PS15r2 weliswaar 2dB hoger, maar wel bij 2,5dB meer input !!
> 
> Het rendement van een LS600 is identiek aan dat van een LS500 in de specsheet. PeakSPL ligt 4dB hoger, maar met 4dB meer input !!



Even tussen 'Salsa' door; waarom hebben ze dit gedaan?!
Het lijkt wel een heel smerig trucje om de wat minder goed oplettende klant voor de gek te houden.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## salsa

> Al eens een RS15 / RS18 open gehad ???
> 
> *RS18  Faital Pro 18HP1020, LS600 Faital Pro 15fx560, PS15 R2 zelfde*
> 
> Nexo zal voor de PS15r2 & LS-600 echt niet om kwalitatieve redenen omschakelen naar Faital, enkel uit kostenoverwegingen. Ik wil nog wel eens horen of een PS15r2 echt net zo netjes klinkt als een PS12MK2 met een fatsoenlijke PHL-driver.
> 
> *Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van een PS12MK2, alleen jij hebt deze denk ik..
> * 
> Heb je soms aandelen Faital ? Het zullen zeker geen slechte drivers zijn, maar om nu te beweren dat ze véél beter zijn dan B&C of wat dan ook gaat me toch wat érg ver (vooral zonder énige onderbouwing....)
> ...



*Bel me maar..*

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Voor zover mijn connecties binnen Faital niet liegen (en dat denk ik niet want ze verkopen mij toch behoorlijk wat speakers) gebruikt Nexo de  15FX560 in hun PS15R2 en de LS600 maar (nog) niet in andere kasten.
Waarom Nexo precies deze speaker heeft gekozen is ook simpel, en heeft uiteraard niks met prijs of met een smerig trucje om de wat minder goed oplettende klant voor de gek te houden te maken.
Nexo heeft aan diverse fabrikanten gevraagd een speaker voor hen te  ontwikkelen die aan hun specificaties moest voldoen. Diverse prototypes  zijn aan Nexo geleverd en door hun getest. 
De speaker die er als beste  uit kwam (en dus het dichtst hun gevraagde specificaties benaderde) was de FaitalPro 15FX560 en deze gebruiken ze dus voortaan in de ontwerpen die voor deze speaker zijn gemaakt. Simpel toch.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Oja? Zet deze speakers maar in een lange bass hoorn, ze zult verbaasd zijn hoe laag en hard deze gaan.
> Dit is nu juist het punt, het hangt allemaal af wat voor soort kast je toepast.



Ja, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in, de B&C is alleen niet ontworpen voor gebruik in een hoorngeladen kast, hij heeft dus niet het voordeel van een optimale koppeling met de lucht en moet het dus ook echt van het grote conusoppervlak en de grote X-max hebben.
Maar een lange bass hoorn heeft voor mij een paar hele grote nadelen, één ervan is de ongunstige volume/output ratio.
Een versterker van 14 kW (FP14.000) weegt 13 kg en is 2HE hoog, combineer dat met twee dubbel 18" basreflex kasten met de B&C speakers erin en je hebt een monsterlijk laag vanaf pakweg 30 Hz met een geweldige volume/output ratio. Daar kan, voor zover mij bekend, nog steeds niks tegenop en dat is volgens mij ook DE reden dat alle grote PA bedrijven met soortgelijke systemen werken.

----------


## 4AC

> Waarom Nexo precies deze speaker heeft gekozen is ook simpel, en heeft uiteraard niks met prijs of met een smerig trucje om de wat minder goed oplettende klant voor de gek te houden te maken.



Het ging mij absoluut niet om het merk-model speaker, maar om dit verhaal:




> Het rendement van een PS15r2 is identiek gebleven in de specsheet. Als  ik me niet vergis is de PeakSPL van een PS15r2 weliswaar 2dB hoger, maar  wel bij 2,5dB meer input !!
> 
> Het rendement van een LS600 is identiek aan dat van een LS500 in de  specsheet. PeakSPL ligt 4dB hoger, maar met 4dB meer input !!



Misschien dat jij hier wat meer vanaf weet?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jack

Simpele uitleg:

De nieuwe PS R serie kan meer vermogen hebben waardoor deze dus harder gaat,
Das nog niet zo moeilijk...

Het rendement van de nieuwe PS10 R2 ligt beduidend hoger dan zijn voorloper.... (ong 2 db)  en doordat het vermogen verdubbeld is speelt de "nieuwe" ps 10 stukken harder dan zijn voorganger (+5db) 

Bij de PS 15 R2 is het rendement een fractie hoger dan zijn voorganger de ps15MKII. 
De nieuwe PS15-R2 speelt dus hoofdzakelijk  harder omdat er meer vermogen op kan....
Bij meer vermogen hoort ook een grotere powercompressie, vandaar dat de ps 15-R2 "maar" een 2  db harder speelt dan de MKII  "

----------

